# Show



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I attended my first show today and was very excited! 
This little guy got 2nd in Standard Fox/Tan 
i wasn't expecting much as i am new and not the best with standards :lol:

Anubis Apollo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's great, well done :clap :clap :clap


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

congrats, breed what u like to see, we're all in a similar boat in aus


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a link to some champions.

http://forums.ausrfsnsw.com/index.php?showtopic=8105

I got a few runner up prizes with the youngins, the team I had was a brand spanking new team. 
Docile chubby oldies were left at home although in hinesight under the judge on the day they probably would have been favoured. They looked a lot more like what most people had.

Better luck next time  .

I've taken tiny steps towards more exhibition typed mice but I need to work more on size and ears, I'm pretty happy with body type they look more sleek than my originals, at least I've slowly started correcting those annoyingly short tails.
As they say....Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Just clicked...I recall that mouse Mel!

That was the one Bec and I said had a really nice belly (by Australian standards). A well deserved prize!

I have two black tans here that don't even compare, I wasn't specifically breeding for tan but naturally when you use a tan dam you'l get a couple in the litter.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

icedmice said:


> Just clicked...I recall that mouse Mel!
> 
> That was the one Bec and I said had a really nice belly (by Australian standards). A well deserved prize!
> 
> I have two black tans here that don't even compare, I wasn't specifically breeding for tan but naturally when you use a tan dam you'l get a couple in the litter.


Yep! i was so happy when you 2 said he was nice lol
i should of brought all my chubbers too, i think the boy i got off Bec would have done really well!!
there is always next time


----------

